# Contrary to what you may think . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

This is NOT a rat. 
A 2 day old American Eskimo puppy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yours? why do you have a picture of a 2 day old pup?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

It's mine. 
I'm bottlefeeding it. . . it was a runt.
And half dead a half an hour ago. 
The littermates are mamoths compared to it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh that is so cute!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

HOW CUTE! I have a full grown Mini American Eskimo dog!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, what a tiny little thing, poor baby. What are you feeding the little fella?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh that little guy is so tiny for his breed. He is definitely a runt. 
So how is he doing today? 
Of course if you had to pull him to survive, I can understand that. And you may have very well saved this little pup.
Is he still with the litter though?
You may find it easier to just keep him with the litter and place him on the momma's teat (are they teats on dogs or nipples? Maybe I just been around goats to long as they all seem like teats to me). Anyway I have found the runts do best with momma and often times grow just as big as the rest of the litter. You may be surprised to see quite a difference in him after only a couple of weeks time. 
What I would do is just go in periodically and hand place him on momma's teat to get milk. You may have to do this a lot but I would think it would be easier then to bottlefeed him. And nothing is better than momma's milk. Plus he will be able to bond and be accepted by his mom & siblings.
Keep us updated on the pup. I wish you all the best with him. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable and tiny.....


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am feeding him dog milk replacer along with a pea sized serving of nutracal a day. 
He's sleeps with his mama at night. She's a good dog, but his littermates are huge compared to him.
And you could call them teats considering that Dixie's nipples are huge . . . . 
He's doing alot better today. 
His name is Fat Louie III. . . and he is going to be one adorable little fluff ball when he grows up . . .
oh, and I tried to get him to suckle at his mom, but there were three reasons why it didn't work: 1. He wouldn't open his mouth, and prying his jaws open is nearly impossible. 2. he is so weak we are dropper feeding him, but he's starting to protest so that is good. 3. The reason he's so weak I think is because he was bullied away from his nipple by his littermates.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is so cute! In a very strange way. He is going to be so adorable when he gets fluff though!  I love the Eskimo dogs.


----------



## rebecca100 (Jan 22, 2009)

That is so precious! But.... What in the world is an American Eskimo? I have never heard of them. Are they a sled dog?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

No, they are slightly larger than a Pomeranian. more angular I think and less foxlike, and their white only.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie, so tiny!


----------

